
What'll happen to all the Kindle books when Amazon dies? - DantesKite
Whether it be in 50 years or 50,0000.
======
Antoninus
I convert the .mobi files into .epub and keep reading.

[https://calibre-ebook.com/](https://calibre-ebook.com/)

------
Insanity
With the risk of offending someone: books worth being around in 50.000 years
won't be "kindle only".

I love my kindle though, I use it daily and think it's a great device. You
don't have to buy ebooks through amazon to read them on the kindle by the way.
:)

------
csnewb
Good question, and that's the main reason I prefer to own physical books over
Kindle books. I know that I own a physical book, but a Kindle book can
disappear at any moment. Kindles are great while traveling though.

~~~
muzani
Do you often reread old books? I find that most books are only read once and
then discarded, but it's hard to tell which ones are before buying.

~~~
mbrock
I don’t even have a concept of an “old” book or of “reading” a book, I just
keep them around for inspiration, going back for some quote, rereading,
showing someone, etc. I mean I also almost never finish them, or even try to
read them in linear order...

~~~
jolmg
It really depends on the type of book. muzani might be thinking novels, while
you could be thinking textbooks.

------
frou_dh
Amazon decrypts them all to DRM-free files at the eleventh hour. Then
individuals don't have a backup habit and so later end up losing their files
anyway.

~~~
LarryMade2
Yeah, I like how all the other other failed/failing companies have done
likewise (/sarcasm)

